

Google Chrome Benchmarks - richtaur
http://scriptnode.com/article/google-chrome-benchmarks/

======
mercury
so operah is the fastest then?

~~~
DougBTX
Nope, Chrome is the fastest.

In one test Firefox 3 lead leads with 4 ms versus 6 ms. Those are the closest
times in the tests, everywhere else Chrome is faster, and by a wider margin.

